# Proto 1000 train sets



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember that back when Life-Like had the Proto 1000 line of trains, they released a few ready-to-run train sets featuring their locomotives and rolling stock, around 2000-2001 (I think.)









The "Great American Railway" sets would come with one of their F3A locomotives, three freight cars and a caboose, a 56"x38" oval of nickel-silver Power-Loc track, the Snap-Loc passenger station building kit and power pack. Different roadnames were available, like Santa Fe and PRR.









The "Continental Crossing" set was a bit different. I think this version was only available in Santa Fe, and had the F3A locomotive, four freight cars and caboose, and an over/under figure-8 layout of nickel-silver Power-Loc track, featuring an 18-piece bridge/trestle set. Also note that instead of the standard blue Life-Like power pack shipped with their other HO and N-scale sets, this appeared to come with an MRC RailPower pack rebranded by Life-Like.









"Canadian Arctic Express" sets. These were a bit more low-featured, with just the locomotive, three freight cars and caboose, and a 56"x38" oval of nickel-silver Power-Loc track, and presuambly the same MRC RailPower pack. It was available in CN and CP road names.









The "Triple Train Empire!" This was the rarest of them, and I think was a store/online-exclusive set or something. It was similar to their "Double Train Express" and "City Express" sets, but with three trains using Proto 1000 locomotives and rolling stock, all in different roadnames (obviously due to them only offering the F3A locomotives.)
This set used steel Power-Lock track instead of nickel-silver, and the standard blue power packs. It also included the elevated Snap-Loc passenger station and elevation piers, stock pen with figures, trackside shanty building kits, lighted yard tower, utility poles, grass mat and all the landscaping material shown.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Those are nice sets. I've got (1) P1K engine and a couple cars - much nicer than the Lifelike level equipment.


----------

